

Ask HN: How do you A/B test your mobile apps? - nns1212

We all know the importance of A/B testing. What tools/services do you use to A/B test your mobile apps?
======
sairam_
are you testing features? if so, you can easily build out screens inside of
your mobile app (alternate screens) and before loading the screen check with
your server on which one (path) you should load ...

